# Gtk et Glade sur Mac - Xcode ??



## burnet (1 Janvier 2005)

Tout d'abord bonne année à tous    

Alors voilà je me suis amusé à installer Gtk puis Gtkada puis enfin les lib Glade via Fink ceci parce que j'en ai besoin pour un projet. Mais malheureusement je suis incapable de m'en servir ... 
Je pensais en fait utiliser ses librairies depuis xcode mais je ne comprends pas comment faire. En fait je ne sais même pas si c'est possible ??

Merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider.


----------



## Ludovic Hirlimann (4 Janvier 2005)

burnet a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord bonne année à tous
> 
> Je pensais en fait utiliser ses librairies depuis xcode mais je ne comprends pas comment faire. En fait je ne sais même pas si c'est possible ??
> 
> Merci à ceux qui pourront m'aider.



Les libraririe se trouvent dans /sw/lib et ensuite tu indique a Xcode que tu veux te lier avec ...


----------



## burnet (11 Janvier 2005)

Malheureusement c'est ce que j'ai déjà essayé de faire (via add to project ...)mais j'ai encore des problèmes.

Quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il fallait que je change des paramètres de compilation ?? C'est vrai que sous un autre éditeur ca a marché. Mais sous xcode il n'a pas su comment faire ?


Merci.


----------



## ntx (11 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir,
tu sélectionnes ta "Target" et tu fais "Get Info3. Tu obtiens alors une liste qui te permet d'accéder directement aux paramètres du compilateur. Ceux qui sont concernés par ton problème sont :
Library Search Path : tu ajoutes /sw/lib
Other Linker Flags : tu ajoutes "-l<nom de la lib>" sachant qui si ta lib s'appelle "libtoto.so" tu mets "-ltoto"


----------



## Eul Mulot (15 Novembre 2007)

Je profite du sujet pour essayer de me faire dépanner !

J'aimerai bien pouvoir compiler des sources incluant GTK+-2.0 avec XCode (v2.5).

J'ai donc ajouté le répertoire /opt/local/etc/gtk-2.0 et coché la piote case récursive dans ma target de mon projet, et j'ai ajouté dans other link flags "pkg-config libs cflags gtk+-2.0" .

A la compilation dès que j'essaie d'inclure <gtk/gtk.h>, boum il ne trouve pas le fichier.

La commande suivante gcc helloworld.c -o base `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` marche impec dans mon terminal (et sous X11 aussi d'ailleurs), et je peux lancer l'executable sans soucis depuis le terminal.

Ai-je oublié d'inclure une librairie ? Y-a-t-il d'autres options de compilations ou autres à préciser ?! 

Merci par avance.


----------



## Eul Mulot (18 Novembre 2007)

Un petit up, après pas mal de recherches et d'essais je n'ai toujours pas réussi à inclure Gtk dans un projet C standard de XCode.


----------



## ntx (18 Novembre 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> j'ai ajouté dans other link flags "pkg-config libs cflags gtk+-2.0" .


J'aurai plutôt mis : "base `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`"


> A la compilation dès que j'essaie d'inclure <gtk/gtk.h>, boum il ne trouve pas le fichier.


Le répertoire gtk est bien ajouté à la liste des includes/headers (option de compilation -I / I majuscule) et pas seulement à la liste des librairies à linker (option de compilation -l / L minuscule) ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (19 Novembre 2007)

Bon je patine maison là ...

En fait j'ai pas de répertoire gtk+-2.0 dans "/opt/local/etc" mais seulement un répertoire gtk-2.0

Ceci dit, même en changeant les paths pour les Header Search Paths, User Header Search Path, Library Search Paths et Framework Search Paths avec /opt/local/etc/gtk-2.0/** (j'ai coché recursive) ça ne compile toujours pas.
J'ai aussi tenté avec "base `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`" et" base `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk-2.0`". Que nini !

J'ai voulu réinstaller gtk2 via MacPort, et j'ai eu le droit à un message d'erreur


```
Mulot:~ mulot$ sudo port install gtk2
--->  Activating gtk2 2.12.1_0
Error: Target org.macports.activate returned: Image error: Another version of this port (gtk2 @2.12.0_0) is already active.
Error: Status 1 encountered during processing.
Mulot:~ mulot$
```

Comment je peux "désactiver" mon ancienne version au profit de la nouvelle (2.12.0_0) ?

Bref ça sent le paté, et c'est vraiment pas agréable à utiliser, y'a pas un moyen simple ou des projets déjà "pré-réglés" avec des settings pour Gtk qui marchent ?

Merci !


----------



## Eul Mulot (28 Novembre 2007)

J'arrive enfin à compiler en utilisant Gtk, GObject sous XCode.

Bon j'ai un méchant, mais on s'approche du résultat ! Ce que je tentais de lancer est un helloworld qui passe quand je le compile à la main dans mon terminal, donc sûrement un soucis étrange d'options de compilations de XCode ou de librairie erronée ou je ne sais quoi


```
[Session started at 2007-11-28 21:48:22 +0100.]
ZeroLink: unknown symbol '_gtk_widget_destroy'

MediaCenter has exited due to signal 6 (SIGABRT).
```

Bon bien entendu j'ai trouvé la solution sur le net, sur un autre forum Mac français pour ne pas le citer, et je pense faire un topo sur la manière d'ajouter les librairies et cie au projet, en citant la source tout de même, plutôt que de faire un re-copiage violent.

Je posterai ça d'ici quelques jours, là j'ai pas trop le temps, en tout cas merci quand même pour votre aide.


----------

